# Knit vs. Crochet



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All my life I've wanted to learn to knit and/or crochet.

How many of my SM friends know how to knit?

How many know how to crochet?

For those that do both -- which do you prefer and why?

Please let me know where/how you learned. Are there classes available?

Most of the patterns I've seen that I like are crochet patterns.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I crochet. I tried knitting a few times and I just can't get the hang of it. I learned to crochet when I was a little kid from my mom and my grandmother, so I've been doing it a long time. This past summer, my daughter decided that she wanted to crochet, so she asked me to show her how, but she couldn't follow my instructions and so all we did was get frustrated. She found some youtube videos about how to do the various crochet patterns and she was able to learn through those.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I crochet but have always wanted to learn how to knit, personally I like knitted things better


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I learned the basics of knitting a while back but never managed to complete a project. Crocheting is easier for me and I am now coming around to finishing projects that I had started way back when.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I both crochet and knit and as you know Lynn I've been taking lessons. Wish you lived here I think that crocheting is easier -- it's more pulling through the hook rather than coordinating the needles, but I like all the intricate designs like cable stitch that you do in knitting. I always knew how to do both from my mother (she was an expert) but never could make anything but scarves.Didn't know how to read or follow a pattern...now I do.:chili: Look at learning centers -- I'm taking my lessons at a church up the corner from me - they have computer, fitness, etc classes and I noticed the knitting one. I get a senior discount (over 50) and it's really cheap - $40 for 4 two-hour lessons. And there have only been either one person in my class or it's been private. Look around at community center places, some knitting stores, etc. Google knitting in your area too. As soon as I finish the basket weave sweater I'm making for Tyler I'll post it. So cute in bright red I just love knitting now and so easy to make things when they're that small.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. And yes -- of course, it's stuff for the fluffs that I want to make.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I knit ( though haven't done it for awhile:blush: ) I learned from my Mom. She started to teach me to crochet as well but I didn't care for it back then so gave up on it but now I wish I had continued. 

I see lovely patterns for items in both formats , but to me crocheting seems to go faster and mistakes to me are much easier to pull out and correct with crocheting. Also, in later years all the patterns that catch my eye seem to be crochet ones. 

With knitting, if uncomplicated pattern, I can 'un-do' back to area of mistake if only a few rows... but in more complicated patterns...nope! Can't tell you the numbers of projects partially done, but an 'error' somewhere that I stuck needles, yarns and patterns into bag and donated to thrift shops or senior citizen centers LOL 

Will say I 'cheated' on a sweater once... was for a child and after all done noticed a 'blip' on the chest that I never noticed till all done. I got a lady who does all kinds of needle work to create a embroidered design to cover it up LOL


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

If you have a Michaels or JoAnns close, they may have classes. I can do both, neither well.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

i can do both, but i love knitting because i can watch tv etc. while doing it... learned the basics from grandma - everything else by trying - AFTER that i found the videos on youtube - lol...


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I only know how to crochet and only the very basic...I'm crocheting potholder right now.:blush: mmmm maybe I take some lesson when I move, I may have a lot of time on my hands:thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have made snowflakes similar to these years ago, but I don't really crochet. I just try different crafts sometimes and a friend showed me how. I printed some patterns from the web. I've made dishclothes too (pretty simple squares but still mine were not the best). I liked the snowflakes because they were quick and simple.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Maglily said:


> I have made snowflakes similar to these years ago, but I don't really crochet. I just try different crafts sometimes and a friend showed me how. I printed some patterns from the web. I've made dishclothes too (pretty simple squares but still mine were not the best). I liked the snowflakes because they were quick and simple.


 
I love the snowflakes they're beautiful! My mom taught me how to crochet when i was younger, but it was difficult since she's left handed and she would also knit. I have always loved watching people knit, it just fascinates me watching the knitting needles. I would love to learn to knit one day so i can make some sweaters for the pup pups. I'll have to see if there is a knitting class offered in my area.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks, really I should post a photo of the ones I made, I haven't put them on my tree yet. Then I will see how good my memory is, and if they are how similar they are to these in the pics. I admire knitters too and like the sound of the needles clicking. My sister knit my family's christmas stockings and lots of sweaters over the years. 




mysugarbears said:


> I love the snowflakes they're beautiful! My mom taught me how to crochet when i was younger, but it was difficult since she's left handed and she would also knit. I have always loved watching people knit, it just fascinates me watching the knitting needles. I would love to learn to knit one day so i can make some sweaters for the pup pups. I'll have to see if there is a knitting class offered in my area.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I know how to do both. I think its actually nice to know both. I can make scarves, slippers, hats, mittens, etc. with knitting and it really looks nice. But I also make toys and stuffed animals using crochet (called amigurumi). I definitely think that crochet is more useful for things like that. It just depends on what you want to make. If you are after making a scarf, then knitting would be a great start. It looks difficult at first but when you get the hang of holding a needle in each hand plus the yarn, its really no big deal.

My friend taught me to knit 6 years ago...and tried to teach me to crochet, but I couldn't wrap my brain around it until I bought a book for teen girls that taught how to crochet! lol

Here are some of the knit things I have made:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

missiek said:


> I know how to do both. I think its actually nice to know both. I can make scarves, slippers, hats, mittens, etc. with knitting and it really looks nice. But I also make toys and stuffed animals using crochet (called amigurumi). I definitely think that crochet is more useful for things like that. It just depends on what you want to make. If you are after making a scarf, then knitting would be a great start. It looks difficult at first but when you get the hang of holding a needle in each hand plus the yarn, its really no big deal.
> 
> My friend taught me to knit 6 years ago...and tried to teach me to crochet, but I couldn't wrap my brain around it until I bought a book for teen girls that taught how to crochet! lol
> 
> Here are some of the knit things I have made:


 

Kelly you have made some beautiful things.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> All my life I've wanted to learn to knit and/or crochet.
> 
> How many of my SM friends know how to knit?
> 
> ...


IF you call knowing how to crochet making afgans, then I know. :HistericalSmiley: I don't know how to do anything else though. Taking lessons is a good idea! Maybe JoAnn's Fabric Store, they give classes all the time.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I know the basics of both. And both I have self-taught. Mostly by watching YouTube videos, seems to be the best. I have a few crochet books.

My grandma showed me how to crochet a single chain about 2 years ago, because she used to and my great grandma used to. My great grandma used to crochet with real fine threads and make doilies and tableclothes and stuff. So after that I was hooked (hahhaha no pun intended :HistericalSmiley. But I don't make useful things at all. All I do with crochet is amigurumi. 

Like this


















Not really useful, cute! But I have yet to make anything in crochet other than that. Then I got away from it for a while. 

And just last week actually decided I wanted to learn to knit hahha...must be the time of year, because it was 2 winters ago I learned to crochet. And I am still practicing with that. But am actually making a scarf!! Something useful!!!! 

Its actually this Log In / Join the Lion Brand community to get free knitting and free crochet patterns and more!= You just gotta sign up if your email to see all kind of wonderful free patterns. Its the Knit 2 Hours Or Less Scarf (Don't know where they get 2 hours or LESS...because it's definitely not. But it is super easy) I'm about halfway done with it. And basically just last week watched a bunch of practice videos to learn the methods, and started with that. Actually I started and practiced with 1 yarn with size 10 knit needles. But this particular pattern is size 19 knit needles with THREE yarns. 

Personally I think the knitting is much easier. You can actually talk and watch TV while knitting. I am constantly counting with crochet. I do use a stitch marker eventually for bigger stuff. But that is the problem with crocheting in the round (what I do for amigurumi) you need all your attention on that. And it is much smaller and intricate I think. I mean you do have to pay attention with knitting too. I just find it to be easier. But I am defintely only a beginner at both. I stick with simple patterns. I figure I'll get better with practice over time, for both. So it's kind of good to know both actually!! 

I dunno, for starting, I think I picked up the knitting faster. But that's just me. I read about the comparisons about both before I started knitting, and some people said the same, some the opposite. So try both and see what you like better!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SugarBob62 said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Me I can only crochet. My mom taught me when I was little I can make scarfs and blankets. 

My mom is the guru of knitting and crocheting she does the dollies, lace (in Malta they are taught to do this craft very popular) needlepoint, cross stich, and she sews. Me I tried knitting but its the casting on and off the freaks me out..

Yes Lion brand has alot of dog patterns. I printed some off for my mom to make some sweaters for Max. If I do it there will be alot of holes...he he..Once my mom was helping me make a baby sweater and I crochet the arm hole over and had to start again..Maybe I am due for a class refresher Micheals here I come...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Brenda - I love the snowflakes. They're so delicate looking, like the real thing. And Kelly - wow - great work. Did you use circular needles for the hat and the pointed needles to end it? And Amanda those little amigurumi animals are adorable. Wow, lots of talent here.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I learned the basics of knitting from my mother and expanded from there with books. And I taught myself to crochet using books. My preference is knitting because I'm more comfortable with it, can visualize the pattern after one or two repeats, and I have found that I like knitting patterns better for articles of clothing like sweaters, hats, mittens, socks and dishcloths. For the most part I can't visualize a crochet pattern so my eyes are constantly going from the pattern to the item I'm working on but I love making things like snowflakes and lacy table scarfs from crochet patterns. My one real problem with crochet patterns is that they are written for right-handed people so I need to pay close attention to whatever pattern I'm using.

Here's a picture of one of my favorite sweaters, the only one in recent years that has really challenged me ... and frightened me. The body was done on a circular needle, knitted straight up from bottom to top forming a tube. To form the armholes I had to use my sewing machine to do a double row of stiching down and back up each side (like putting a zipper into something) and then CUT between the stitching to insert the sleeves. I kept thinking "OMG, all this knitting ... what if it unravels before my very eyes??" Talk about trust!! But it worked, I adore the sweater, and being able to wear it gives me cause to celebrate the arrival of winter!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I used to knit and crochet, but haven't done either in quite a while. It's interesting that you brought this up, because I have been thinking of starting to make some things for the fluffs. We've had a few days of cold weather, and I don't like the coats that Bogie and Cassie have. I may try knitting them sweaters. I knitted a really nice sweater for a poodle I had many years ago.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, I love seeing all these projects. They are gorgeous. Makes me yearn for snowy days when I have an excuse to sit and pull out the yarn again and get to work!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I learned the basics of knitting from my mother and expanded from there with books. And I taught myself to crochet using books. My preference is knitting because I'm more comfortable with it, can visualize the pattern after one or two repeats, and I have found that I like knitting patterns better for articles of clothing like sweaters, hats, mittens, socks and dishcloths. For the most part I can't visualize a crochet pattern so my eyes are constantly going from the pattern to the item I'm working on but I love making things like snowflakes and lacy table scarfs from crochet patterns. My one real problem with crochet patterns is that they are written for right-handed people so I need to pay close attention to whatever pattern I'm using.
> 
> Here's a picture of one of my favorite sweaters, the only one in recent years that has really challenged me ... and frightened me. The body was done on a circular needed, knitted straight up from bottom to top forming a tube. To form the armholes I had to use my sewing machine to do a double row of stiching down and back up each side (like putting a zipper into something) and then CUT between the stitching to insert the sleeves. I kept thinking "OMG, all this knitting ... what if it unravels before my very eyes??" Talk about trust!! But it worked, I adore the sweater, and being able to wear it gives me cause to celebrate the arrival of winter!


Wow, Mary that makes me rethink knitting. I have never done anything that beautiful. That is beyond complicated. It's certainly way out of my league.
I wonder if I would embarrass the fluffs with my creations.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Reva, our dogs are never embarrassed by anything we do ... one of their greatest attributes!! And as much as I love this sweater, I love my plain and simple knitted dishcloths just as much ... and I use them every day (haven't owned a sponge in years).


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I know basic knitting but I am not good at it. I know crochet but have done only doilies.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

missiek said:


> I know how to do both. I think its actually nice to know both. I can make scarves, slippers, hats, mittens, etc. with knitting and it really looks nice. But I also make toys and stuffed animals using crochet (called amigurumi). I definitely think that crochet is more useful for things like that. It just depends on what you want to make. If you are after making a scarf, then knitting would be a great start. It looks difficult at first but when you get the hang of holding a needle in each hand plus the yarn, its really no big deal.
> 
> My friend taught me to knit 6 years ago...and tried to teach me to crochet, but I couldn't wrap my brain around it until I bought a book for teen girls that taught how to crochet! lol
> 
> Here are some of the knit things I have made:





SugarBob62 said:


> Well I know the basics of both. And both I have self-taught. Mostly by watching YouTube videos, seems to be the best. I have a few crochet books.
> 
> My grandma showed me how to crochet a single chain about 2 years ago, because she used to and my great grandma used to. My great grandma used to crochet with real fine threads and make doilies and tableclothes and stuff. So after that I was hooked (hahhaha no pun intended :HistericalSmiley. But I don't make useful things at all. All I do with crochet is amigurumi.
> 
> ...


 
OMG!! Both you ladies are sooooo talented. I gotta look up amigurumi and give that a try.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I learned the basics of knitting from my mother and expanded from there with books. And I taught myself to crochet using books. My preference is knitting because I'm more comfortable with it, can visualize the pattern after one or two repeats, and I have found that I like knitting patterns better for articles of clothing like sweaters, hats, mittens, socks and dishcloths. For the most part I can't visualize a crochet pattern so my eyes are constantly going from the pattern to the item I'm working on but I love making things like snowflakes and lacy table scarfs from crochet patterns. My one real problem with crochet patterns is that they are written for right-handed people so I need to pay close attention to whatever pattern I'm using.
> 
> Here's a picture of one of my favorite sweaters, the only one in recent years that has really challenged me ... and frightened me. The body was done on a circular needle, knitted straight up from bottom to top forming a tube. To form the armholes I had to use my sewing machine to do a double row of stiching down and back up each side (like putting a zipper into something) and then CUT between the stitching to insert the sleeves. I kept thinking "OMG, all this knitting ... what if it unravels before my very eyes??" Talk about trust!! But it worked, I adore the sweater, and being able to wear it gives me cause to celebrate the arrival of winter!


 
Mary that is beautiful and very detailed. We can sure see all the work that you put into it.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Mary, that is gorgeous and must have taken a long time...esp weaving in all those ends!!!

I have made quite a few amigurumi things, but darn if I can't find pix of them on my computer. And as far as making some for the fluffs to play with, I think it would be very cute, just make sure if it has legs, to reenforce the joint...and use a stitch for eyes...etc. Our fluffs love the amigurumi I have made, but I made them for the kids to play with, so they have the doll eyes and Terra ripped the leg off of my Rudolph I made! 
Hhhmm now I am going to have to go take some pics of them to post here...


----------

